# Herping Coombabah Gold Coast



## andynic07 (Apr 19, 2014)




----------



## Vikingtimbo (Apr 19, 2014)

Great pics and some nice finds! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## zulu (Apr 19, 2014)

Well done ,got to love those blue phase tree snakes!


----------



## creaturesofhabit (Apr 19, 2014)

Go and have a shave matey ha ha...


----------



## Zeusy (Apr 19, 2014)

Blue phase D. punctulata

































Marsh Snake (H. signata)












Keelback (T. mairii)


----------



## Tigerlily (Apr 22, 2014)

Beautiful snakes, beautiful shots, and what my what a pretty little fascinator you're wearing, little bluey!


----------



## sativa (Jun 4, 2014)

hi mate .....just wondering how by just a quick glance you can tell its a keely and not a roughy? 
awesome pics !!!


----------



## butters (Jun 4, 2014)

Loreal scale


----------



## andynic07 (Jun 4, 2014)

sativa said:


> hi mate .....just wondering how by just a quick glance you can tell its a keely and not a roughy?
> awesome pics !!!


Yeah the sure fire way is if there is a loreal scale in front of the eye but generally when you have seen a few you can be pretty certain at a glance. It is hard to explain what visual differences there are but you can tell once you have seen a few.


----------

